# هل اللغة جزء من الفكر؟



## ابن سينا (7 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
قبل الخوض في النقاش حول اللغة كونها جزءًا من الفكرأم لا...يجب ان نعرّف اللغة والفكر, اللغة كما سبق وتم تعريفها وأنها من وضع البشر وهي عبارة عن الاصوات والحروف التي اتفق عليها قوم ما وجعلوا الالفاظ تدل على المعاني...
واما الفكر والمقصود به التفكير فهو الكيفية التي نعقل بها الاشياء ,والتفكير حاول العلماء من كافة الاجناس وعلى مر العصور ان يعرفوه ويبينوه ,فمنهم من قال ان موضعه القلب ,ومنهم من قال ان العقل عقلان مهوب ومكسوب دون الخوض في عملية التفكير بحد ذاتها وكيفية حدوثها .
ومن العلماء الذين قاربوا على التعريف الصحيح للتفكير لولا تعنتهم وإنكارهم للخالق عزوجل, هم علماء الشيوعية حيث قالوا :"إن التفكير هو عبارة عن إنعكاس الواقع على الدماغ"...فهم إنطلاقًا من هذا التعريف قد بيّنوا الشروط الواجب توفرها لحدوث عملية التفكير وهي_حسب قولهم_
1.الواقع
2.انتقال الواقع الى الدماغ(إنعكاسه_كما قالوا_)
3.دماغ صالح يربط بينهم
هذا ما قالوا به وكادوا ان يبلغوا الحقيقة إلا انهم زاغوا عنها لكفرهم بالله عز وجل وإنكارهم وتجاهلهم الشرط الرابع في إتمام عملية التفكير ألا وهو المعلومات السابقة عن الواقع والتي تفسر هذا الواقع...وبالقياس على الانسان الاول_آدم_ فإن التفكير لديه لم يتم إلا بعد أن علمه الله سبحانه تعالى الاسماء وأعطاه المعلومات اللازمة للتفكير,يقول الله تعالى في سورة البقرة:"*وَعَلَّمَ آدَمَ الأَسْمَاء كُلَّهَا ثُمَّ عَرَضَهُمْ عَلَى الْمَلاَئِكَةِ فَقَالَ أَنبِئُونِي بِأَسْمَاء هَـؤُلاء إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ *"/ آية31,فالله سبحانه وتعالى علّم آدم الاسماء كلها, والاسماء ليس المراد بها فقط المسميات وإنما أيضًا خواص الاشياء مثل خاصية القطع في السكين, وخاصية الحرق في النار...وهكذا, فعلماء الشيوعية نفوا إبتداءًا وجود المعلومات السابقة لنفيهم وجود مَن أعطى آدم هذه المعلومات, وعليه فإن الشروط اللازمة للتفكير هي أربعة:
1.الواقع
2.المعلومات السابقة عن الواقع
3.نقل هذه المعلومات الى الدماغ عن طريق إحدى الحواس
4.دماغ صالح يربط بين الواقع والمعلومات.
إذن التفكير يحصل دون الحاجة الى اللغة...فاللغة وظيفتها أن تحمل هذاالافكار الناتجة عن التفكير والإفصاح عنها ...فاللغة هي وعاء الفكر وليست جزءًا من الفكر.
فما رأيكم؟
حبذا المساهمة وإغناء الموضوع بلمساتكم الذهبية.


----------



## wahedtany (19 أكتوبر 2006)

أود ان انوه ان تفكيرنا مبني على المصطلحات الى اكتسبناها من خلال التربيه وعمليه اندماجنا داخل مجتمعنا. وكذلك رؤيتنا واستيعابنا وفهمنا للأمور وحكمنا على الظواهر(تفكيرنا) يتم دائما عبر منظار تكون نتيجة تنشئتنا وقيمنا الخاصه.
وعليه فان عملية تفكيرنا يجب ان تترجم بلغه وهذه اللغه مقيده بمصطلحات وتعابير معينه قلما لا نستعملها. فعليه اني ارى التفكير كمركبه لاتستطيع استعمالها بلا وقود(اللغه).
ومن هنا أرى ان ارتقآنا باللغه التي نستعملها يعكس نضجاً ورقي بالتفكير بالضروره.
ملاحظه الى المشرف العام  لم استوعب مدى ارتباط الآيه القرآنيه بالموضوع. مع الشكر لتوضيحك.


----------



## م صفاء (19 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا اعتقد ان اللغه هي متطلب من متطلبات الفكر ، لان الفكر بحاجه إلى ان يتجسد في قالب معين حتى يستطيع الإنسان ادراكه وفهم مدلولاته،واللغه هي أنسب وسيله لتجسيد هذا الفكر وبالتالي انتقاله إلى الاخرين فقيمة الفكر تكمن في انتقاله من انسان إلى اخر .

جزاكم الله خيرا على مواضيعكم الرائعه


----------



## صفا (19 أكتوبر 2006)

*هل اللغة جزء من التفكير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:كنت اقرا الان كلمات جاءت في وقتها كرد علي هذا الموضوع تقول هذا الكلمات:
الألفاظ هي الثياب التي ترتديها أفكارنا . . فيجب ألا تظهر
أفكارنا في ثياب رثة بالية.
الالفاظ هي جزء من اللغة طبعا ومهما كانت لغتنا فاكيد ان تفكيرنا لن يتغير من لغة لاخري لان التفكير يعكس الشخصية وليست اللغة هي التي تعكس شخصيتنا.
وفي جميع الاحوال نحن نحب ان نعبر عن تفكيرنا بعدة لغات لكي نستطيع غيصال افكارنا للكل .
هذا كان تعليقي وشاكرة لكل من قراه وشاكرة لصاحب هذا الموضوع الرائع.
تحياتي صفاء الجبالي


----------



## wahedtany (19 أكتوبر 2006)

اود ان اطرح تساؤل وارجو من الجميع تفهمه بموضوعيه.
يوجد اجماع على ان الفكر نقوم بترجمته عن طريق اللغه (اللغه وسيله للتعبير عن الأفكار) 
ولكي تنتشر افكارنا للمحيطين بنا يجب علينا استعمال لغه واضحه مفهومه للجميع (كلغة الصحافه مثلاً) وهذا ما انا اراه ان لم اكن مخطئاً وسيله تفاهم وتواصل مهمه بين البشر.
اما تساؤلي هو: لماذا نقحم لفظ الجلاله في أي جمله ننطقها؟
مفهوم اهميه الأيمان عندنا ولكننا نقحم لفظ الجلاله بكل جمله ننطقها حتى في الأحاديث العامه والمجاملات والطرائف وغيرها من المواقف التي لا أجد اي فائده أو مبرر لزجها بهذا الموقف.
مع اننا عندما نكتب لا نستخدمها بهذا الشكل المكثف.
ارجو من الزملاء اثراء هذا النقاش


----------



## ابن سينا (19 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
الأخ (واحد تاني),لقد أجبت انت نفسك عن السؤال الذي وضعته, ألم تقل أن( اللغة وسيله للتعبير عن الأفكار)...ونحن كمسلمين أليست أفكارنا افكار إسلامية واللغة وسلية للتعبير عما نفكر وعما يصول ويجول في صدورنا...فاللغة هي مترجم الافكار ,وأليس من أفكارنا الاسلامية أن الله خالق كل شيئ ومدبر كل ما على البسيطة ,ومهيمن على كل شيئ...وان كل شيئ لا يتم إلا بإرادته...فنحن نترجم هذا الافكار بلغتنا,واما لماذا نقول بها وى نكتبها فذلك لسبب بسيط وهي أننا تعودنا على الكلام واعتدنا عليه أكثر من الكتابة, فلو تفحصت كتب السلبقين من علمائنا لوجدت ان ما نقوله نحن بألسنتنا كانوا يكتبونه هم في كتبهم ومصنفاتهم.


----------



## عبد الله فهد (20 أكتوبر 2006)

اللغة هي المترجم للفكر بقدر ما تكون لغة صاحب الفكرة قوية و جزلة تكون أفكاره مفهومة و مؤثرة على الأخرين و كلما كانت اي مجموعة مفكرة متفهمة للغات فيما بينها يكون النتاج تاثير متبادل إيجابي و اللغة العربية لغة حية ولكن نرى أصحابها يحاولون أن يتنصلوا منها بدعوى عدم عالميتها و أن اللغة الانكليزية هي اللغة المتداولة و هذا غير صحيح فنتاج الفكر يمكن أن يوجد في أي مكان من يفهمه و بالتالي فإن هناك من يقوم بترجمته و الأصل أن تكون الفكرة جيدة و ذات معنى تفيد الجميع وذكر أن الغرب قام بترجمة الكثير من أقوال السلف و حالياً يعتقدونها من نتاجهم مثلاً قول الفاروق عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه متى استعبدتم الناس و قد و لدتهم أمهاتهم أحراراً هي مكتوبة في ردهات الأمم المتحدة فهي لغة بسيطة عبر الفاروق بها فتأثيرها باق لكونها نبعت من قلب عاقل فكل شيء يخاطب العقل يفهم من الجميع


----------



## dosat (21 أكتوبر 2006)

ان اللغة من اهم عنصر الفكرى


----------



## ريمون عدلي (21 أكتوبر 2006)

الفكر جزء منفصل عن اللغه لان اللغه هي للتعامل والتفاهــــــم
حيث يقال عن فلان انه يفكر بصوت عالي اي استعمل اللغــــــــه
للتفكير وجعل منها وسيله للحوار للوصل الي غايته التي يريدها
ولكن يمكن ان نفكر دون استخدام اللغه باستخدام العقل والمنطق


----------



## touqanar2000 (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*اللسان بديلا للغة وأحد مكونات عملية التفكير*

السلام عليكم
من الأفضل استخدام لفظ اللسان بديلا للفظ اللغة انسجاما مع القرءان الكريم الذي نزل بلسان عربي مبين والذي وصف الرحمن فيه عباده بأنهم عن اللغو معرضون. فاللغة من اللغو، كائن يموت ويحيا. فالألفاظ الميتة غير مهمة لدينا والألفاظ الحية الدارجة على اللسان هي ما نحتاج إليه لنجاح عملية التفكير. فارهاق العقل بأسماء كثيرة لم تعد دارجة على اللسان يعيق عملية التفكير.

من قول الحق (وعلّم ءادم الأسماء كلها ثمّ عرضهم على الملائكة فقال أنبؤوني بأسماء هؤلاء إن كنتم صادقين) علمنا:
1. أن تعليم الأسماء تم لآدم وللملائكة على السواء. فلا معنى للامتحان إن كان التعليم لآدم لوحده.
2. عند عرض المسميات نجح ءادم وفشلت الملائكة. 

فهناك ثلاث عناصر تمت في تفكير ءادم عليه السلام:
1. واقع: مسميات.
2. أسماء: لسان يعبر عن ما يجول من فكر.
3. عقل يربط بين الأسماء والمسميات.
الملائكة ليس لديها عقلية ءادم فنقص العنصر الثالث. في حين اكتملت العناصر الثلاث كلها لآدم.
فعملية التفكير لا تتم بغياب أي عنصر من العناصر السابقة. أما إطلاق لفظ معلومات سابقة بدلا من اللسان فأنا لا أجد فرقا، فالمعلومات السابقة لا يمكن تشكيلها في العقل من غير اللسان الذي يمثّل وقود الفكر. 
ومعجزة القرءان في كونه نص ثابت لا يتغير تبيانا لكل شيء يتغير أكبر دليل على لزوم اللسان لعملية التفكير. بل يمكن القول أن امتحان ءادم في الأولين هو نفس امتحان البشر في الآخرين. فالأسماء المذكورة في القرءان يجب إنزالها على المسميات في عالم الواقع العصري لإقامة الصلة بين المسطور والمنظور وإقامة جيل قرءاني يماثل جيل محمد عليه السلام وصحابته الذين تم وصفهم مصاحف تمشي على الأرض. 
يقول الحق (وأنزلنا إليك الذكر لتبين للناس ما نزل إليهم ولعلهم يتفكرون(44)النحل. فالهدف من إنزال الذكر بلسان عربي مبين إنما لتحقيق لعلهم يتفكرون.
وبينة أهمية اللسان من خلال النظر في تاريخ الشعوب. فأنا لست على علم بأي حضارة قامت في التاريخ بغير لسان شعوبها. فالعلم واللسان لا يجوز فصلهما وإنما لا بد أن يسيرا جنباً إلى جنب. فلا يعقل أن يكون علمنا في جانب علمي بلسان أعجمي متقدم وعلمنا باللسان العربي متخلف!


----------



## wahedtany (29 أكتوبر 2006)

أجد أن اللغه في بعض الأحيان لا تخدمنا في ترجمة افكارنا وذلك لعدة اسباب هي:
-لا أحد يستخدم الفصحى في حديثه العادي وعندما نريد استخدام تعبير معين لا نجد ما يرادفه بسهوله في اللغه العاميه مما يصعب ايصال "المراد منه"
- هذا يتكرر كثيراً اذا كان الحديث عن ماده علميه فنسمع التداخلات اللغويه من كافة الأتجاهات.
- كثرة أسنخدامنا (أقحامنا) للتعابير الدينيه من خلال الحديث مما يؤدي ببعض الأحيان الخروج عن الموضوع المناقش. 
- هنالك أختلال في تعريف هويتنا وهذا ينعكس في طريقة تفكيرنا وبالتالي لغتنا. هل نرى انفسنا سلفيين نعظم كل ما هو من الفتره ألزمنيه الأولى للأسلام أم نحن نعيش في قريه عالميه متواصله- وعليه يجب أستخدام مصطلحاتها.ام نحن نعيش ألأنتقائيه وعليه ليس لنا صبغه محدده.
- يجب أن يكون توجه واضح من المجتمع حول اعتماد صيغه معينه في التخاطب مما يسهل كثيراً عملية التواصل ونقل الأفكار.


----------



## touqanar2000 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

أخي wahedtany جزاه الله خيرا
السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد
لا يجوز أن نخوض في التفاصيل قبل أن نتفق على الكليات المحكمة. هل نستطيع أن نصنع حضارة بدون لسان يجمعنا! فاللسان الجامع هو أساس لبناء حضاري. الأمم المتقدمة اليوم أدركت ذلك وتصر على التعليم بلسانها، فلم لا نتعلم منها ضرورة الإهتمام باللسان وتطويره.
أتفق معك أن اللسان لوحده (بمعزل عن العلم وهضم العلوم العصرية التي تثمر إدراك الواقع) لا يكفي، ولكنه متطلب رئيس لصناعة الحضارة ودليلي عدم معرفتي بأي أمة استطاعت أن تنهض بمعزل عن لسانها. 
أتفق معك أيضاً في ضرورة عدم إقحام أي تعبير ليس في مكانه، ومن حيث بُعد فهمنا للدين في الكثير من الأحيان وقراءة القرءان بعيون الموتى بدلا من قراءته قراءة عصرية. ولكن بالمقابل أجد أن القرءان الكريم كان السبب الرئيس في صناعة الحضارة العربية أول مرة وأن زمام المبادرة وحالة التردي التي تعيشه الأمة كان بسبب هجرها للقرءان الكريم وعدم قراءة نصوصه قراءة عصرية تتناسب مع المستوى العلمي في كافة المعارف والعلوم. 
لذلك أجد الحل في استخدام مفردات القرءان الكريم وما يشتق منها في عملية التعريب. وبذلك نحصل على لسان جامع بدلا من لهجات محلية، وأيضا نحصل على فهم عصري لكتاب الله سبحانه يمكننا من إدراك الواقع ويشكل وقود فكري لتطويره وصناعة الحضارة. هذه الطريقة البحثية التي تقوم على العلم المعاصر والنص القرءاني تحتاج إلى فترة زمنية وجهود جماعية حتى تؤتي ثمارها.


----------



## wahedtany (29 أكتوبر 2006)

الى الأخ Touqanar2000الفاضل
عندما نستطيع الأجابه على ألأسئله البسيطه التاليه نكون قد اقتربنا كثيراً من حل الكثير من ألأشكالات التي تعصف بنا.
- من نحن؟ هل نحن عباد أم بشر؟ وعليه تكون نظرتنا للظواهر من حولنا.
- كيف نريد أن نتعامل مع "غير المسلمين السننيين"؟ هل نريد التواصل معهم أم محاربتهم؟
- هل نريد اعتماد الفصحى بشكل تام أم لا؟ أم الأستعمال الأنتقائي؟
- هل نريد ان نساهم بركب الحضاره العالميه أم نكتفي بالتباكي على ماضينا الزائل؟
- أذا أردنا أن نكون جزء ايجابي من العالم - وليس متلقي ومستهلك وجاحد ومتقوقع - هل يجب تطوير لغتنا بحيث تتماشى مع نبض العصر؟ (استخدام المصطلحات العالميه- الأرقام العربيه مثلاً) أم نعمل جاهدين على محاربة الجميع بحجة المحافظه؟

أذا استطعنا الأجابه بشكل واضح على هذه التساؤلات فأن الأجابه ستكون وسيله تساعدنا على فهم والنمو بأمرنا؟ وكذلك تحديد وجهتناً بدقه.


----------



## FATAL (29 أكتوبر 2006)

نعم..
اللغة هي قــــــــــــــاعدة و قوام الـــــــــفكر.
و هذا بدليل كل الدراسات العلمية و الاجتماعية والنفسية.
وشكر لهذه الالتفاتة.


----------



## mohyieldean (30 أكتوبر 2006)

فيما يبدو لي فإن اللغة ليس لها علاقة بالفكر علي الإطلاق فالفكر نتاج عقلي بحت يعتمد في شكليته علي المفكر وعلي كم كبير من الظروف المحيطة به وليس لأي عامل من العوامل المساعدة والمؤدية الي الإنتاج الفكري الإنساني ,ليس لأي منها أي علاقة باللغة ,, هذا إن أخذ الموضوع علي معزل من مما يحيط به عادة من ظروف بديهية من أنه هنالك ترادف -واجب أحيانا- بين الديانة واللغة أو بين الديانة والثقافة العامة من ناحية واللغة من ناحية أخري ,,غير أنه من الواضح أن اللغة لايمكن أن تعتبر أكثر من وعاْ للفكر المعين وعلي هذا فتتفاوت اللغات المختلفة والمتعددة من حيث إتساع معانيها وأخيلتها إلي إستيعاب الصور الفكرية المختلفة ومن حيث قدرتها علي إحتواء المعني المراد إيصاله عبرها بصورة مرضية للمفكر وللمتلقي ,,, هذا وإن عملية المقارنة بين اللغات المختلفة تعتبر من أصعب العمليات إن لم تكن من الأشياء المستحيلة فتمكن المفكر من اللغة المعينة لايتوقف بالضرورة علي اللغة بحد ذاتها وكتقريب لهذا المعني فإنه لايمكن لأحد ان يجزم أن القتال بالسيف أسهل من القتال بالرمح وإنما يتوقف الأمر علي قوة الساعد للسيف وحذاقة العين للرمح ومثل هذا يمكن أن ينطبق علي ماذكرنا ,,, غير أننا كمسلمين ندرك ان اللغة العربية هي أشرف اللغات إذ اختصها الله لتكون وعاء لكلامه عز وجل وعلي هذا فهي تتميز بمميزات لاتتوافر في غيرها علي إطلاق المقارنة غير أنه ورغم ذلك فهي لايمكن أن تعتبر فكر بحد ذاتها وإلا فأين ذهب الإبداع الانساني المتجدد والمختلف فمن المعروف ان اللغة كيان ثابت إذا ما قيس علي المدي القصير وقليل التحول علي المدي البعيد وهذا لايمكن ان نصف به الفكر المعرف كنتاج عقلي انساني ..


----------



## touqanar2000 (30 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ الفاضل wahedtani
إليك قناعتي المبنية على فهمي العلمي المعاصر والنصوص القرءانية
اللغة كائن حي تموت فيه ألفاظ وتنقرض وتتجدد فيه ألفاظ أخرى ومسميات جديدة عصرية. الألفاظ الميتة استخدامها من اللغو الذي لا فائدة فيه، والألفاظ الحية هي الدارجة على اللسان. هذه الألفاظ (المسميات) إما أن يتم تعريبها بمفردات القرءان الذي نزل بلسان عربي ليفيد بقاء كلماته حية لتعكس صفة منزله الحي القيوم وبذلك تنسجم مع الفكر والحياة والنظرة الشمولية ونستفيد منها في كافة التخصصات أو تبقى أعجمية غريبة عنا لا يمكن قيام حضارة شمولية من خلالها، هذا من جهة.
ومن جهة اخرى ففهم المصطلح لا ينعزل عن المستوى العلمي المعرفي. مثال: كتب التفسير واللغة تقول في عن بيان قوله سبحانه "وإلى الأرض كيف سطحت(20)"الغاشية، سطحت يعني سويت. هذا الكلام كان رائعا في زمانه حيث كان الناس يرون سطح الأرض مستو، ولكننا الآن ندرك أن سطح الأرض ليس مستو مما يفيد أن باستطاعتنا من صور الأقمار الصناعية أن ننظر إلى شكل سطح الأرض. وهنا نرى مدى الإنسجام في المقارنة في النص القرءاني إلى خلق الإبل وإلى رفع السماء وإلى نصب الجبال وإلى سطح الأرض فيتجلى النص في عصر العلم. وما ينطبق على هذا الكلام ينطبق على كلامي وكلام أي إنسان. فالكلام صفة المتكلم، لذلك كلام الإنسان إما أن يكون خاطئا فيصحح أو ناقصاً فيحسن، ولا يمكن أن يكتمل كلام إنسان لأن الكمال لله وكلماته فقط.
وهذا ينطبق على كل ما لدينا من كتب خلاف القرءان. فالقرءان يجب أن يهيمن ويصدق على ما بين أيدينا من كتب. والحكمة البشرية كبيان للنص القرءاني (بغض النظر عن مصدرها) إنما يصدقها الواقع حيث منهاج المسلم في مخاطبة المسلم وغير المسلم قائم على (قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين). 
وأنا حين أكتب لمسلمين أخاطبهم بكتاب الله سبحانه حيث الملجأ والمخرج حين تكثر الفتن، ففيه كل وحي الرسالات والنبوات السابقة كما بين الله سبحانه بقوله (ليظهره على الدين كله) تأكدت ثلاث مرات 33/التوبة، 28/الفتح، 9/الصف. فقد وثّق القرءان كل ما نحتاجه من سيرة الرسل وسيرة المصطفى عليه الصلاة والسلام بكلام رباني معانيه متجددة كثمر الشجرة الذي لا ينبت إلا على الغصن الجديد، اما القديم فإما يُقَلَم فيذهب حطبا أو يستفاد منه في إخراج ثمرة جديدة من النص.
القرءان يخاطب غير المسلمين بالحجة والبرهان وأيضاً بالفطرة والحس الإنساني، والمسلم يجب عليه أن يكون قادرا على الخطاب العلمي لاهل العلم، والفطري للبشر كافة والنصي الرباني للمسلمين المؤمنين. وكل هؤلاء عباد لله علموا ذلك أم جهلوه "ءأنتم أضللتم عبادي هؤلاء أم هم ضلوا السبيل(17)"الفرقان. منهم من يعبد الله على علم فيكسب الدنيا والآخرة، ومنهم من ينفذ خطة الله سبحانه كرها بغير علم بسبب ما أودع فيه من غرائز تدفعه لعمارة الأرض اضطرارا إذا رفض ذلك إختيارا.

المشكلة حين لا تتم العمارة من المسلم. فهنا يكون قد أضاع الصلاة والتي أساسها أن يقيم حكم الله وتعليماته في الأرض فيكون له أجر المصلحين: فيصلح من تكاسل عن العمارة، ويصلح من وجه العمارة وجهتها غير الصحيحة فافسد وخرب (والذين يمسكون الكتاب وأقاموا الصلوة إنا لا نضيع أجر المصلحين(170)"الأعراف
في الوقت الحاضر اللسان الإنجليزي هو لسان الحضارة، على المسلمين كفرض كفاية تعلمه في كافة المجالات وتعريب علومه لتكون قراءتهم للواقع والعلم من خلال اللسان الإنجليزي وإنتاجهم الفكري من خلال اللسان العربي ليكتبوا بلسان قومهم فيساهموا في تطوير اللسان والعلم وصناعة الحضارة. ولا يجوز لنا أن نكتب بلسان غيرنا إلا بعد أن نكتب بلساننا لقومنا، فلا خير في أمة يضيع أبناءها عقولهم في صناعة ءاخرين غير بارين بأبناء أمتهم. 
هذه قناعتي الحالية وهي بلا شك في كل ما طرحته من فهم بحاجة إلى تصويب وتحسين. وأعتذر في حال تأخري في الرد أو الكتابة بسبب مشاغلي التي تؤدي إلى قلة استخدامي للانترنت.


----------



## mokhtaria (2 نوفمبر 2006)

أظن أن اللغة هي جزء لا يتجزء من التفكير, فالإنسان قبل أن يترجم ما يود قوله فهو يفكر فيه أولا..هدا حسب رأيي....


----------



## يوسف الساريسي (7 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

بارك الله في أخينا ابن سينا وفي باقي الإخوة

اللغة كما يقول الشيخ تقي الدين النبهاني رحمه الله وعاء الفكر وليست جزءا منه، ولكن اللغة تلزم لنقل الأفكار والمعاني بين البشر ولذلك هي وسيلة للتعبير عما في النفس.

لكن معظم المعلومات السابقة التي تلزمنا في التفكير أي في تفسير الوقائع والحكم عليها تأتينا عن طريق السماع عن الغير أي عن طريق اللغة أما تجارب الشخص ذاته فهي جزء بسيط جدا 

بمقدار إدراكنا للغتنا والمعاني التي تحتويها الفاظها بمقدار ما كان فهمنا للوقائع المنقولة إلينا بالأخبار وللنصوص أفضل.

ولكم التحية


----------



## touqanar2000 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*الحوار للناس من خلال البرهان العقلي أو الفطرة السوية*

أخوتي الكرام: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إن متدبر القرءان الكريم يجد أن القرءان كتاب فكر تم صياغته من خلال لسان عربي. والظاهر أن تدبر مفردة وتطبيقها في عالم الواقع يؤدي بالضرورة إلى إحكامها. ولكن كون الكتاب مثاني فسرعان ما يتضح معنى ءاخر للمفردة على اللسان في مجال ءاخر (في الأغلب الأول في الآفاق والآخر في الأنفس). ومن تفاعل المفهومين ينشأ معاني جديدة في سلسلة غير متناهية من المعاني (قل لو كان البحر مدادا لكلمات ربي ...). 
إذن هناك علاقة وثيقة بين الفكر واللسان. لا يمكن تنمية إحداهما بمعزل عن الآخر. وهناك تفاعل فيما بينهما. لا يمكن وجود فكر بدون لسان (وعلم ءادم الأسماء كلها)، إذن علّمها بلسان وشكّل الفكر من خلال لسان. فاللسان ضروري لتشكيل الفكر. 
قولنا أن اللغة وعاء للفكر يقتضي حسب مفهومي عزل اللغة عن النمو، في الوقت الذي نجد فيه أن اللغة كالكائن الحي ينمو في علاقة جدلية مع الفكر. بحيث لا يمكن تشكيل فكر بغير لسان ولا يمكن نمو لسان بغير فكر. 
أنا لا أحبذ الإستشهاد بأقوال علماء أجلاء فهذا ليس بيان، إنما البيان بالبرهان وليس بقول فلان أو علان على احترامنا وتقديرنا لهم. فنحن نبين للناس وليس لمن ءامن بفلان أو علان. والبيان للناس يقتضي الدليل العقلي والفطرة السوية. والبيان للمؤمن إنما يكون من خلال النص الشرعي الذي لا ريب ولا تفريط فيه بحرف ولا بكلمة.


----------



## ابن سينا (11 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
اشكر كل الاخوان الذين شاركوا في إضفاء وإثراء هذا الموضوع بتعليقاتهم القيمة...ولكن لدي سؤال,ما رأيكم في الانسان الابكم الذي لا يستطيع التكلم ,فاللغة بالنسبة اليه_كلغة منطوقه_ لا وجود ولا اثر لها,وهل يحسن التفكير ام لا ولماذا؟؟؟
انتظر ترصيعاتكم الماسية!


----------



## touqanar2000 (12 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ العزيز ابن سيناء حفظه الله
ملحوظتك قيمة، وحين نطرح فكرة فإننا نطرح مفهوما قد يكون خاطئا أو ناقصا، ولكن لا يمكن أن يكون كاملا فالكمال لله سبحانه.
الفكر له مقومات، غياب إحداها لا يعني بالضرورة عدم وجود فكر ولكن الفكر لا يمكن أن يتحسن ويرتقي للأبكم كما هو للإنسان العادي. فالغة التي يفهمها الأبكم ويستعملها للتفكير هي لغة تصويرية وهكذا نشأت كتابة اللغة ابتداء تصويريا لتنتهي تجريديا. والقرءان حين يقول الحق فيه في ءاية 282 من سورة البقرة (وليكتب كما علمه الله) يبين لنا أن الكتابة كما قرأها رسول الله عليه السلام وأشرف على كتابتها من خلال كتاب الوحي تحمل في طريقة التدوين أسرارا كثيرة أذن الله سبحانه بكشف بعضها. فالقرءان جمع بين التصوير والتجريد في طريقة كتابته التوقيفية. مثال: أينما تم كتابة "إمرأة" كُتبت بالتاء المربوطة حين لم تنتسب لرجل. وكُتبت بالتاء المفتوحة حين تم نسبتها لرجل، على سبيل المثال "إمرأت نوح". وفي ذلك إعطاء صورة لحال المرأة من خلال الكتابة. أي أن الكتابة واللسان يتم من خلالهما نقل الأفكار ويتم من خلال تدبرهما تشكيل الأفكار. لذلك لا يكتمل التفكير بسماع النص كما يكون الحال برؤية صورة كتابته ولدي أمثلة عديدة على كيفية تغير الفهم من شكل النص المكتوب. من هنا أرى الأعمى يفكر ولكن البصير مقومات التفكير لديه أكبر. ولو كنت أعمى ولدي مقومات التفكير الأخرى بدون تغيير لما استطعت أن أفهم كتاب الله سبحانه بالإستماع فقط، لا بد لي من رؤية الصورة التي تمت الكتابة فيها كما أمر الله سبحانه ليتحسن الفهم والتفكير لدي. فما بالك لو كنت أكتم، لكانت قدرتي على التفكير قطعا أقل كما أشرت.
من الملاحظ أن اللسان والعلم إذا افترقا لا يكون التفكير إبداعي. لسان الأمة عربي، وعلمها بلسان أجنبي. العلم متطور واللسان متخلف فالنتيجة تخلف للأمة واضح. إن الدول المتقدمة كلها تُدرس بلسانها فتبدع، ولا أعلم دولة تطورت بغير لسانها فصنعت حضارة. هذا ما يجعلني أرى مدى التطور الذي ألمسه حين أحوّل ما أعلم باللسان العربي. فأجد معاني جديدة وأفكار جديدة لم أكن أحلم بها حين كان علمي بلسان أجنبي. لذلك أرى أن اختيار اللسان العربي لنقل علم اللامحدود لعقل محدود كان له أسباب منها ما هو مدرك ومنها ما هو غير مدرك. 
حين أقرأ قول الحق: (وأنزلنا إليك الذكر لتبين للناس ما نزل إليهم ولعلهم يتفكرون(44))النحل. أفهم أن القرءان كتاب ينمي مقومات الفكر. وأن اختياره باللسان العربي أقل ما يُقال فيه أنه يساعد عملية التفكير.
إذا اعتبرنا اللغة وعاء للفكر نقلل من قيمة اللسان العربي باعتباره وعاء لا يختلف عن غيره من الأوعية، وإذا اعتبرنا اللغة من مقومات الفكر فلن نرضى بأي لغة، وإنما نبحث عن اللغة الأم التي منها تطورت كافة اللغات وهي قطعا لغة ءادم عليه السلام. وأنا أرى أن أم الكتاب نزل بلسان عربي وأحد أدلتي من سورة الشعراء: 
(وإنه لتنزيل رب العلمين(192)نزل به الروح الأمين(193)على قلبك لتكون من المنذرين(194)بلسان عربي مبين(195)وإنه لفي زبر الأولين(196)). أي أن التنزيل بلسان عربي في زبر الأولين. وانا أرى أن اللسان العربي هو الكفيل في حالة تبنيه من ترقية الفكر لفهم رسالة الخالق (الذي علّم بالقلم، علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم). فيكفي أن تكون علوم اللامحدود باللسان العربي لندرك أهمية اللسان للفكر وعاء وتنمية. 
أنا لا أنكر أن اللغة وعاء للفكر، ولكنني أقول أن القول ناقص ويحتاج إلى تحسين ولا يمكن أن يكون كاملا إلا إذا كان من صفة المتكلم وهو الله سبحانه فقط.


----------



## ابن سينا (15 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أخي العزيز touqanar2000,بارك الله فيك على هذه المداخلة ,ما ذكرته قيم وله من الحقيقة ما له,ولكن اخي سبق وأن عرفنا الفكر(التفكير)واهمية تواجد عناصره الاربعة (الواقع,نقل الواقع _الحواس_,الدماغ,المعلومات التي تفسر الواقع),وكذلك ربط بلك المعلومات بالواقع,إذا اكتملت هذه العناصر حصل التفكير....واللغة (النطق)وظيفته ودوره هو نقل نتيجة التفكير او ترجمتها...وقد حددت البكم وليس عاهة آخرى وذلك لإرتباطها بالنطق.
ولكن الذي يحصل ان المفكر الابكم يجد صعوبة في نقل فكره الى الآخرين.وهذا لا يجعل من تفكيره ضعيف او مبهم,او قد توجد هذه العاهة شعور بالنقص لدى صاحبها فتؤثرعلى طريقة طرحه.
ةكلنا سمع عن هيلين كير وعاهاتها ورغم هذا فقد ابدعت واحسنت في نقل فكرها إذ تأتى لها طرقة لترجمتها.


----------



## touqanar2000 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي العزيز ابن سينا
أشكرك على ملاحظاتك القيّمة. إذا أردنا أن ننطلق من قولك وانا أتفق معك أن اللغة هي الوسيلة التي يتم من خلالها نقل نتيجة التفكير أو ترجمتها فعلينا أن نقر أن الوسائل منها ما يدعم ويساعد عملية التفكير ومنها ما يجعل عملية التفكير صعبة جداً. لذلك حين ندعو الناس نتذكر قوله سبحانه:
(أولئك الذين يدعون يبتغون إلى ربهم الوسيلة أيهم أقرب ويرجون رحمته ويخافون عذابه إن عذاب ربك كان محذورا(57))الإسراء/17
لو لم يق المسلمون باختراع الصفر لما أمكن أن نرى حضارة متقدمة كحضارتنا هذه، تخيل كيف تريد أن تكتب مليار بالرسم الروماني. هذا مثل من عدة أمثلة. لذلك جاء قول الحق:
(وأنزلنا إليك الذكر لتبين للناس ما نزل إليهم ولعلهم يتفكرون(44))النحل
فالهدف من إنزال الذكر ليس لأن الناس لا تستطيع التفكير بغير الذكر وإنما لأن الذكر قرءانا ولسانا عربيا ينمي ملكة التفكير. من العجب العجاب أن نرى أقواما لا ينطقون العربية لو سألت فيهم إنسان (ما اسمك) لا يفهم، ولكنه بالمقابل يحفظ القرءان عن وجه قلب! 
واتفق معك فيما قلت عن الأبكم ولدينا أمثلة عديدة أيضا عن الأصم والأعمى وكيف أن الله سبحانه أخذ من بعض حواسهم وعوضهم عنها بقدرات عظيمة أخرى. ولكن قطعا صعوبة التعبير إذا اجتمعت بكافة وسائلها (الصم والبكم والعمي) تؤدي إلى ضعف عملية التفكير بشكل واضح. أنظر إلى قوله سبحانه: (صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون(171)/البقرة. 
إذن نحن حين نتكلم عن الرقي الفكري علينا أن نرتقي في الأسباب (فليرتقوا في الأسبب(10)/ص). نقل الفكر المتقدم بلسان عصري أساس في تحقيق فكر متقدم، أما اللغة من اللغو والتي يكثر فيها مفردات لم تعد تستخدم من شأنها أن ترهق العقل بالكثير من المعلومات وهذا ثبت علمياً أنه يضعف العقل على التفكير.
كون القرءان بلسان عربي وبعدد من الكلمات أقل من 78 ألف كلمة مكتوبة تبيانا لكل شيء يقلل الجهد العقلي المطلوب للتذكر ويزيد من الجهد العقلي المطلوب للفكر. لذلك قيل خير الكلام ما قل ودل.


----------



## ريمون عدلي (17 نوفمبر 2006)

اللغه هي اساس التعامل مع بعضنا البعض هي اسلوب لمعرفه احياجتنا من ما نريد . عند اختلاف اللغه بين فردين او شخصين وقتها نستغدم اليدي لعمليه التفلهو وتوصيل المطلوب


----------



## مصطفى طربوش (19 ديسمبر 2006)

اللغه هى اسهل طريقه لفهم العلوم


----------



## مصطفى طربوش (19 ديسمبر 2006)

لماذا لانحاول ترجمه الكتب الهامه 


كخطوه اولى


----------



## وائل زكي (20 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز ابن سينا .. تحية لك على هذا الاختيار لموضوع هام 
وقد خلصت عزيزي إلى نتيجة قافزة في مشاركتك الأولى مفادها أن التفكير يحصل دون الحاجة إلى اللغة ، وهي نتيجة خطيرة بكل المقاييس ، ثم أرى أنك رددتها على رأسها عندما طرحت مقولة أن اللغة وعاء الفكر ، والمقصود هنا أن الفكر يدور في محيط اللغة ومفرداتها ، بمعنى أن من ليس لديه لغة ليس لديه مفردات للتفكير بها .
أنا أفكر في رأسي عند أية خاطرة باللغة العربية ، والإنجليزي يفكر بالإنجليزية ، وهناك بعض القبائل الإفريقية تحوي مفردات لغتها حروف الطقطقة وأقرب تلك القبائل يوجد بالسودان وهم أخف طقطقة من غيرهم حيث يرقع اللسان في سقف الحلق معلناً معنى مفاده " لا " ، كما أن هناك لغات غير مكتوبة يصل عددها على مستوى العالم ما يفوق الألف (لغات وليست لهجات) ، وثبت أن الفكر محدود بحدود اللغة وأن اللغة هي إحدى المكتساب الإنسانية الثقافية .
واللغة في تطور بتطور الثقافة الإنسانية لدى المتكلمين بها ، ويحدث التفاعل الإيجابي بين كل من اللغة والثقافة ولكل منهما أدوات حفظه وإدخال التعديلات عليه .
ولكي لا أطيل .. للحديث بالطبع بقية


----------



## ابو مهدي (25 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم 
اننا لو اخذنا تجارب الدول الصناعية لوجدنا ان اي تطور فد سبق بوحدة لغة في المنهج والادب والتربية لتتبعها بعد ذلك العلوم ومن ثم التطور العلمي والفكري والا لن يكون وسيكون كالجسم المشوه


----------



## ريمون عدلي (4 فبراير 2007)

كل منا يحاول ايجاد وسيله لكي يعبر بها علي ما يرد . فمثلا البكم والصم مع اني لا احب ان اسميهم بهذا الاسم لان الله لديه حكمه في خلقيه بجعل فلان لا يسمع او جعل فلان لا يتكلم والله دايما تقطع من هنا ويوصل من هنا لذلك لا احب ان اسمي ما لا يتكلم بهذا الاسم لان سبحانه وتعالي قطع منه شئ ولكن عوضه في شئ اخر اكثر من الانسان السليم ...............................................................
في النهايه كل له وسيلته لكي يقول ماذا يريد حتي ان كان غير موهل لذلك


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (4 فبراير 2007)

اللغة ليست جزء من الفكر و لكنها وسيلة للتعبير عما يفكر فيه و به الشخص 
و الدليل هناك المؤمن و الكافر و الملحد و الشيوعي و ...... الخ ممن يتحدثون نفس اللغة


----------



## ريمون عدلي (5 فبراير 2007)

اللغه هي المنطق المتعارف عليه لتلبيه شئ معين بغض النظر وسيله التعبير عنه


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (13 فبراير 2007)

اللغة هي الوسيلة التي يمكن ايصال الافكار من خلالها ..... فنجد مثلا المهندسين في شتى انحا العالم متفقون على فكرة معينه رغم اختلاف اللغات فيما بينهم ...... وكذلك بقية التخصصات


----------



## ابن سينا (13 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
الأخ ريمون عدلي...إن كان قصدك بالمنطق من نطق ينطق أي تلفظ الفاظًا فهو كذلك ...وإن كان قصدك بالمنطق اسلوب من اساليب التفكير ... فهو ليس كذلك.


----------



## sulhi (5 مارس 2007)

حوار شيق

بالتوفيق


----------



## ريمون عدلي (26 أبريل 2007)

البدايه لكل شي هي اللغه ولكن يا تري هل اللغه هي للتفاهم والتخاطب فقط؟
ام ماذا


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (4 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة اللله
لقد قلتم كلام مقنع 
و لكن ابن خلدون يفصل الموضوع
يقول العلا مة
--ان الفكر طبيعة مخصوصة فطرها الله كما فطر سائر مبتدعاته ---------------------------تارة يكون حركة علئ نظام و ترتيب و تارة يكون يحث عن غلم ما لم يكن يعلم --------------------------------------------------------------------- ---------------------
انته
ادا
الفكر حركة 
و كل ما يتحرك في الكون فهو فكر اما طبيعي او صناعي
و اللغة حركة لسان و شفاه و هواء الخ
الننتيجة اللغة فكر او قل جزء منه


----------



## ابو مهدي (6 مايو 2007)

الغة بوجهة نظري اعمق واوسع واهم من توصيل المعلومة فقط
فهي تحوي في ثناياها
1 تاريخ لان اللغة تسطر التاريخ الذي يخصها والا من اين اتت
2 ثقافة لانها وخزن لما تتحدث عنه بغض النظر عن طبيعة العلم اللذي تتحدث عنه
3 حضاره لانها الوسيلة التي تنقل موروثا من جيل الى جيل
4 دين كما في الاسلام لان اي اعجمي لن يفهم تمام الفهم والعمق والبعد للدين الاسلامي الا اذا اتقن لغة القران


والخديث يطووووووووووووووول عن الاهمية


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (7 مايو 2007)

االغة العربية طاقة شبيهة بالطاقة الكهربائية


----------



## احمد عكود (28 مايو 2007)

اللغة مرتبط ارتباط كلي بالفكر


----------



## دعوه (1 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعتقد أن العلاقه بين اللغه والفكر هي علاقة شائكة لايمكن تحديد معالمها فهي علاقة فلسفية كالدجاجة والبيضة


----------



## دعوه (1 أغسطس 2007)

أغلب علماء اللغه يؤمنون بأحد المبدأين التاليين:
1.اما ان تكون اللغة مصدرها التوفيق 
والمعتقدين بهذا المبدأ يزعمون أن اللغة هي عباره عن انفعالات وتكيفات حدثت مع الطبيعة معتمدين على مبدأ محاكات الأصوات فالإنسان باعتقادهم بدأيحاكي الأصوات التي تصدر من حوله كصوت نباح الكلب وحفيف الشجر وما إلى ذلك
وهذا رأي ضعيف


----------



## دعوه (1 أغسطس 2007)

أما الرأي الذي يقارب الصواب فهو بأن اللغة
2. وقف من عند الله:
والمعتقدون بهذا المبدأ هم من أصحاب الديانات السماويه فقد ذكر بأسفار اليهود والنصارى وأيضا بالدين الحنيف أن اللغه هي من عند الله علمها لآدم ومن ثم تناقلناها
وقد فسر حبر الامه قول الله عز وجل "وعلم آدم الأسماء كلها" بأن اللغة هي وقف كما ان ابن جني كان يعتقد بأن اللغة هي توفيق بين البشر لكنه بعدما قرأ كتاب الله صحح قوله واعترف بأن هذه اللغة استحاله ان تكون من وضع البشر


----------



## دعوه (1 أغسطس 2007)

أما عن العلاقة بين اللغة والفكر فأنا برأيي المتواضع أننا نفكر بلغة ونتكلم بفكر واعتقد بأنهما مكملان لبعضها البعض


----------



## الملكي (17 أغسطس 2007)

اللغه اداة مساعده للمفكر كي يستقي بها معلوماته ولكن الغه ثقافه ليست مبنيه على علم بحت والفكر علم مبني على علم ودلائل مش كذا يا بش مهندسين


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (17 أغسطس 2007)

الغة سفير مادي بين الضاهر و الباطن


----------



## ابوبهاء (4 أكتوبر 2007)

wahedtany قال:


> أود ان انوه ان تفكيرنا مبني على المصطلحات الى اكتسبناها من خلال التربيه وعمليه اندماجنا داخل مجتمعنا. وكذلك رؤيتنا واستيعابنا وفهمنا للأمور وحكمنا على الظواهر(تفكيرنا) يتم دائما عبر منظار تكون نتيجة تنشئتنا وقيمنا الخاصه.
> وعليه فان عملية تفكيرنا يجب ان تترجم بلغه وهذه اللغه مقيده بمصطلحات وتعابير معينه قلما لا نستعملها. فعليه اني ارى التفكير كمركبه لاتستطيع استعمالها بلا وقود(اللغه).
> ومن هنا أرى ان ارتقآنا باللغه التي نستعملها يعكس نضجاً ورقي بالتفكير بالضروره.
> ملاحظه الى المشرف العام  لم استوعب مدى ارتباط الآيه القرآنيه بالموضوع. مع الشكر لتوضيحك.


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللغه تتكون من حروف تخرج من مخارجها 
وهذه الحروف تكون الافاظ 
وهذه الافاظ هي معاني ما يدور في الذهن فمثلا لفظ اسد له لازم ذهني عند العرب وهو ذلك الحوان فالفظ هذا يدل على معنى متصور في الذهن 
ووضع الفاظ متعدده ومرتبه بترتيب معين يكون الجمل او التراكيب (شاهدت الاسد )(جاء حمزه)....
فالانسان يستعمل الفاظ ويركب منها الجمل ليرشد السامع الى ما يدور في ذهنه من افكار
فالغه هي الوعاء الذي نعبر عن فكرنا وما يدور في ذهننا من تصورات وافكار


----------



## اياد فودة (11 أكتوبر 2007)

يعطيكم الف عافية علي هذا المجهود الجيد


----------



## ابن سينا (29 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
اللغة هي من نتاج اجتماع البشر للتعبير عما يريدون والافصاح عما يصول في صدورهم ويجول في عقولهم ,ومن الطبيعي ان يبحث الانسان عن وسيلة لينقل ما في ذهنه الى الآخرين كي يتأتى التفاهم ويوفى الغرض من إيجاده,والوسائل التي يملكها الانسان ويمكنه ان يستعملها لا تخرج عن ثلاث,اولها اللفظ(النطق),وثانيها الاشاره,وثالثها المثال وبما ان الاشارة والمثال فيهما تكلف وعدم التوفر وعدم الاحاطة لكافة الاشياء والمفاهيم مثل الايمان والصدق والكرم والحب والكراهية اي الموجودات حسية وعقلية ,والمعدومات ممكنة وممتنعة,لجأ الانسان الى اللفظ (النطق) لانه ايسر واعم في التعبير وهوطبيعي في الانسان وينتج من حركة اللسان الطبيعية في التجويف الفموي بين الفكين واهتزاز الاوتار الصوتية ,ويكون طبيعي وبدون تكلف او عناء,وهذا هو إبداع الخالق وعظمته في تصوير بني آدم ونعمته عليه.
وهذا ينطبق على كل بني آدم من عرب ومن عجم على الاطلاق,وقد يكون للبيئة أثر في انتقاء اللفظ وإعتماد النطق,فالبيئة من قساوة ووعورة او سهول وخضرة تأثر في جزالة اللفظ وبيان نطقه او في ركاكته_هذا ما اراه _ ,فكل قوم وضع الفاظًا تدل على اشياء وافعال ,وهذه الالفاظ المركبة من الحروف إذ تواطؤوا عليها تصبح لغة تخاطب بينهم ووسيلة تعبير عما في النفس,والعرب كغيرهم وضعوا الفاظًا واتفقوا واصطلحوا عليها فيما بينهم واصبحت لغتهم التي يتسامرون ويتحادثون بها,فهي من اصطلاح العرب وليست توقيفًا من عند الله تعالى,ولكن لكونها لغة سامية (بمعنى راقية) في التعبير والايجاز وذات الفاظ دقيقة رقيقة اختارها الله تعالى على ما سواها من لغات وجعلها لغة كلامه(القرآن).


----------



## touqanar2000 (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*القرءان بلسان عربي وليس باللغة العربية*

أخي الحبيب ابن سينا حفظه الله
تحية طيبة وبعد
لقد علق في أذهاننا الكثير من المعلومات التي نحتاج باستمرار عرضها على كتاب الله ليصدقها (مصدقا لما بين يديه) أو يصححها ويقومها (ومهيمنا عليه أي على ما بين يديه من الكتاب). والقرءان كلام الله أزلي قبل خلق الإنسان كما تبينه مقدمة سورة الرحمن. لذلك تأتي أحداث الكون لتنسجم مع ما ورد فيه من أخبار وليس العكس. وقد جعله الله سبحانه (غيّر في صيرورته) لسانا عربيا بمعنى أن مفرداته جاءت متداوله على اللسان العربي وهذه باعتقادي أهم معجزة من معجزات القرءان. فالقرءان يتحدى أن تبقى مفرداته دارجة على اللسان ما بقي الإنسان. ونحن نلاحظ أننا حين نقرأ القرءان فكأنه أُنزل علينا الآن (أنزل عليك/ أنزل عليكم: اقرأ القرءان وكأنه عليك أُنزل) خلافا لباقي الكتب التي كلما مضى عليها الزمان أصبحت غريبة عنا وأصبح العديد من مفرداتها ميتا، فاللغة كالكائن الحي ينمو ويموت بعكس كلمات الحق تبقى ولا تموت. واللغة من اللغو وقد مدح الله سبحانه عباد الرحمن بكونهم عن اللغو معرضون. لذلك أرى أن إمتحان ءادم في إسقاط الأسماء على المسميات هو نفس الإمتحان الذي نعيشه وهو القدرة على قرن كلمات الله سبحانه بالواقع لنفهمها على ضوء الواقع. ونحن على يقين ونراهن على بقاء كل ما ذُكر بالقرءان نصا من أشياء وعدم زوالها مع الزمن (تبيانا لكل شيء) خلافا للتي لم تُذكر فلم يتعهد الله سبحانه بحفظها فقد تزول وقد لا تزول والعلم عند الله. لذلك أرى أن ملكة التفكير لا تتحقق بدون علاقة جدلية بين الواقع واللسان. ولا يمكن النهوض بواحدة دون الأخرى.


----------



## البوري محمد (18 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
كما يقال فإن اللسان مغرفة القلب،أو بتعبير آخر فإن الإرتباط هنا إرتباط المصنع المنتج للمنتوجات بالشاحنة التي تنقل هذه المواد للآخرين.
بارك الله فيكم و شكرا.


----------



## عمار حسين الربيعي (19 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م علي م (5 سبتمبر 2008)

على ما اظن و حسب مطالعتي لمقال الاخ جلال الحاج عبد في هذا الرابط 

http://www.jalalalhajabed.com/jalal_011.htm


قد شرح الفكرة هذه باسلوب علمي يمكن التعامل و التفاعل معها اكثر شخصيا انا هذه الايام غارق في هذا الموقع و هذا الموضوع و مشكورين


----------



## م تهاني (5 سبتمبر 2008)

كلامكم جميل ويغني عن التعليق
مشكورين على ما تم المشاركة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## داجر (9 أكتوبر 2008)

الموضوع من الاهمية بمكان 
فالتوصيف التوصيلي للمعلمومات جزء من وجود المعلومة


----------



## التوزري (22 أكتوبر 2008)

قوتنا في لغتنا


----------



## mehdi_b10 (19 نوفمبر 2008)




----------

